# Hey you, get off my cloud



## ldrcvr (Sep 27, 2010)

First post...need C&C...Nikon D3000 70-200mm lens f5.3 1/1000 sec ISO200


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 27, 2010)

Yay someone else who has the D3000  pretty good photo :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 27, 2010)

I love how well the spider blends in.  Looks like he is ready to pounce!


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 28, 2010)

nice shot! i like the spiders pose


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like that spider really wants a hug.


----------

